# Proper Pedialyte Dosage?



## Jenk (Jul 27, 2008)

Two Pedialyte questions:

1) How much can/should be administered to a small (3-lb.) bun? (And within what time period?)

2) Can a small amount of it be mixed with water (say, 1 t. to 8 oz. of water)? 

The bottle says that it's not to be mixed with water because it's "balanced" unto itself. Still, I hate the idea of the sugar content screwing up Emma's bacterial balance....

Thanks,

Jenk


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 28, 2008)

Sorry jenk I missed this 

According to Dr. Chark's rabbit dosage calulator you can give 50-100 ml./ kg pedialyte over a 24 hr period . 1 kg is about 2.2 lbs 
I would not take this literally as your vet could possibly teach you to do sq fluids on her tomorrow which would be easier if she doesn't want to drink. 
I would go ahead and mix it with water (no reason other than I have done it for the same reasons that you are asking) and it won't hurt her. 

Don't force a set amount in her but just try to get a small mount in when you can. 

She'll be fine!


----------

